

Calling All Data Scientists: Let's Crush this 1 Billion Challenge - mydpy
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101351399

======
mydpy
I propose we form a group and apply some stochastic techniques to robustly
analyze and create some brackets. The $500 million lump sum could be split
among all participants. Any takers?

